# Tonight's (9Dec) News



## Clouder (9/12/15)

Have you okes seen the news this evening??

There was an article about an ecig conference currently being held in Pretoria.

GET THIS - They say, that since 1994, smokers has halved in SA, BUT more teens are smoking now then ever before. They also say that, teens are MORE PRONE to start smoking after having a vape! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT! They say it will have an effect on teens, and after trying out vaping they MIGHT start smoking! HOW ridiculous is that!?

To be BRUTALLY honest, I started smoking well before I was in my teens and I've even heard the term "vape" or "e cigarette" until I was 33! So now what now?

BLAME Smoking on Vaping? Isn't it rather parental absenteeism?

They also said, that E-Cigarettes should rather be prescribed to smokers, who wants to try to quit smoking..

AGGGGG WHATEVER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (9/12/15)

Ever watch the animated movie "The Croods"? *"Anything new is bad"*. The arguments I've had with people trying to shoot down vaping (especially those that make remarks without any substantiating evidence) really twists my nipples - I've even had a mini argument with my mom recently about this. Generally I try to calmly dismiss their misbelief. I've also smoked analogues for roughly 8 years prior to embarking on the vaping journey roughly 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (9/12/15)

All you have to say is 'Show me the proof'. Don't just tell me - show me.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Casper (9/12/15)

To be dead honest. I quit smoking for 7 years, and then vape once, I loved that feeling of the lung hit that I craved so much, that I actually went back to the fag.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/12/15)

Not sure how '_they_' can put figures on this 'stuff' '_they_' call research, but many papers state that _x_ percent of teens admitted to trying e-cigs and _y_ percent of teens admitted to having tried stinkies, but '_they_' forget the real facts. Without e-cigs anywhere in the picture, the same total percentage would likely have tried stinkies, or even worse stuff at some point in their lives. 
'_They_' cannot with 100% certainty state that e-cigs leads to smoking, as '_they_' have not actually done any research to confirm that. Instead '_they_' just keep publishing this bullshit because somebody out there would read it and believe it. Please note that I use the term '_they_' very loosely, as *researchers* normally base findings on facts only, which this bull is clearly not.

Personally I think '_they_' should stop demonizing e-cigs and rather concentrate on how many teens are actually already binge drinking at the same age and / or using drugs regularly while attending some orgy friend's 'birthday party'.
#TiredOfThisShit much ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (9/12/15)

How do teens get e cigz in the first place? They are not exactly cheap


----------



## Cespian (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> How do teens get e cigz in the first place? They are not exactly cheap



Some kids be privileged with allowances and stuff lol.
(Consider Titan Pro etc - under R500 for a kit, let alone the cheap s#1t from the Pakistani stores etc)


----------



## Pixstar (9/12/15)

What I've found recently actually annoys me. At a funeral an old mate of mine saw me vaping outside and said I'm crazy, said that his mate vaped until he saw on the web that it's bad for you...he went back to smoking...I mean, how stupid and ignorant can you be?! Every single day I encounter this ignorance (and doffness). What can we do? I'm starting to lean towards avoiding vaping in public, to avoid the issues that just piss me off. The lies and inaccuracies about vaping has poisoned the industry, perhaps beyond 'repair'...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (9/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Some kids be privileged with allowances and stuff lol.
> (Consider Titan Pro etc - under R500 for a kit, let alone the cheap s#1t from the Pakistani stores etc)



I started smoking from stealing singles from my parents and then boxes, R16 was a lot in my day for box  Though kids will be kids and find ways  I was one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (9/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> What I've found recently actually annoys me. At a funeral an old mate of mine saw me vaping outside and said I'm crazy, said that his mate vaped until he saw on the web that it's bad for you...he went back to smoking...I mean, how stupid and ignorant can you be?! Every single day I encounter this ignorance (and doffness). What can we do? I'm starting to lean towards avoiding vaping in public, to avoid the issues that just piss me off. The lies and inaccuracies about vaping has poisoned the industry, perhaps beyond 'repair'...?



Oh tell me about it. A few articles on popular news platforms and people just believe it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> How do teens get e cigz in the first place? They are not exactly cheap


You'll be surprised at how much money some parents actually give their kids as an 'allowance' to make up for the fact that the parents feel guilty about not spending some time with the kids in the first place. Kids are left back at home in a secure complex (so they can attend school) with tens of thousands of rands in cash or an account, while mom and dad takes a 'well deserved' break on an overseas holiday.

If I ever catch my kids smoking, I'll kick their arses first for being so stupid, and then I'll buy them e-cigs myself. Which is likely where their friends will want to take a puff at some point, and then admit to 'trying' a e-cig later on in some stoopid questionnaire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Drmzindec (9/12/15)

I introduces 2 people in my office to vaping at the beginning of the year (A month after is started vaping), and now there is 5 people in my office who quit smoking and started vaping. Only 3 of them have proper devices the other 2 have twisps (If it works and they aren't smoking then that's fine)

All of them say that they feel healthier, breath better and taste everything now.

I dont see how vaping is a bad thing! Its even become somewhat of a hobby for me and a friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Hi guys

The issue of vaping potentially being a *gateway* to smoking is one of the approaches the anti-vaping groups use to fight against vaping.

I can't recall where (@Alex, maybe you can help) but there have been studies already done that show that vaping has NOT led to mass smoking. It may still be early days, but the surveys that have been done have showed that.

On the issue of vaping being very bad for you (@Pixstar) - perhaps the best thing to quote to naysayers is that an *independent expert review published by Public HealthCare England (PHE) concluded that vaping is about 95% safer than smoking. So its not perfectly safe but its WAY, WAY safer than smoking.*

Here is the link to that:
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...armful-than-tobacco-estimates-landmark-review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (9/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> The issue of vaping potentially being a *gateway* to smoking is one of the approaches the anti-vaping groups use to fight against vaping.
> 
> ...



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/exposed-world-lung-foundation’s-bogus-claim-e-cigarettes-are-gateway-to-tobacco.t17267/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/washington...ase-teen-smoking-and-help-big-tobacco.t16624/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/banning-e-cigs-sales-to-minors-increase-smoking-rates.t16238/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/exposed-world-lung-foundation’s-bogus-claim-e-cigarettes-are-gateway-to-tobacco.t17267/



Thank you sir!
Outstanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/12/15)

No worries @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (9/12/15)

All new things cause curiosity.
Vaping might have led to smoking for some teens. But in my opinion and many others, we can agree that it has put more people off smoking than on?

But because of media and confirmation bias, many people believe vaping is bad. 
Therefore they label vaping as gateway to smoking.

The above logic is often used by people with no proof to support their argument. Not just regarding vaping but everything else.

Sad thing is, vapers and vaping communities suffer because of their illogical arguments...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/12/15)

"They should ban coffee. Coffee leads to Red Bull, and Red Bull leads to other drugs. Ban the whole bloody lot!" Ozzy Osbourne. Seems most people have this view in life. Like you're doomed to pay for sex later in life if you wank in your teens.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Have you okes seen the news this evening??
> 
> There was an article about an ecig conference currently being held in Pretoria.
> 
> ...



E-cig conference in PTA ??? 

Are you guys thinking what I'm thinking ..... Time for a cloud chasing Vape meet !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> How do teens get e cigz in the first place? They are not exactly cheap



One of the admin ladies at my office came to see me this week. Her son (primary school) asked her to buy him a shisha stick. The disposable e cig that all of his friends are using. 

He told his mother that is has no nicotine and was 100% safe, so she decided to come and see me for my opinion.


----------



## stevie g (9/12/15)

If we don't like something we must not spend energy fighting it. 
Rather support vaping by quietly converting as many smokers as you can.

I feel like a priest converting his flock lol. So far I have 5 confirmed converts they all still on the vape train but smoked cigarettes when I met them. 

I'm always trying to being new people into the fold.

The best tactic I've found is have a tasty juice with low Nic like 1.5/2mg and a temperature control mod. I usually set it much lower that what I use it on. 
Once they have a smooth tasty draw with no coughing I can literally see the gears working in their heads.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## korn1 (9/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> One of the admin ladies at my office came to see me this week. Her son (primary school) asked her to buy him a shisha stick. The disposable e cig that all of his friends are using.
> 
> He told his mother that is has no nicotine and was 100% safe, so she decided to come and see me for my opinion.



Ohhh I have seen them in the one bottle store by me. Seriously primary school ?


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> What I've found recently actually annoys me. At a funeral an old mate of mine saw me vaping outside and said I'm crazy, said that his mate vaped until he saw on the web that it's bad for you...he went back to smoking...I mean, how stupid and ignorant can you be?! Every single day I encounter this ignorance (and doffness). What can we do? I'm starting to lean towards avoiding vaping in public, to avoid the issues that just piss me off. The lies and inaccuracies about vaping has poisoned the industry, perhaps beyond 'repair'...?



I had a girl this weekend piss on my batteries. She's a friend of the gf so I had to entertain her and some friends for supper. 

I had to sit and endure her criticism in my own house on how harmful vaping is. According to her doctor it's better to smoke cigarettes and vaping has a lot of chemicals. So I asked for her doctors contact number but wasn't given anything. 

I eventually decided that enough was enough and declared that my entire house and yard is a non-smoking zone and if you want to light up the please help yourself and f-off onto the roadside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> I started smoking from stealing singles from my parents and then boxes, R16 was a lot in my day for box  Though kids will be kids and find ways  I was one.



Back in my day is was R15 for a pack of smokes and there was cheap smokes for r5 a pack!


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

Sprint said:


> If we don't like something we must not spend energy fighting it.
> Rather support vaping by quietly converting as many smokers as you can.
> 
> I feel like a priest converting his flock lol. So far I have 5 confirmed converts they all still on the vape train but smoked cigarettes when I met them.
> ...



I usually give them the ego one with a 1ohm coil that I carry around. The 100w builds are never going to convert people. #coughingfordays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (9/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I had a girl this weekend piss on my batteries. She's a friend of the gf so I had to entertain her and some friends for supper.
> 
> I had to sit and endure her criticism in my own house on how harmful vaping is. According to her doctor it's better to smoke cigarettes and vaping has a lot of chemicals. So I asked for her doctors contact number but wasn't given anything.
> 
> I eventually decided that enough was enough and declared that my entire house and yard is a non-smoking zone and if you want to light up the please help yourself and f-off onto the roadside.


lol sounds like my mom, she hates vaping but smokes 20 a day. Fear of new things imo.

I went to my company's on site doctor 2 weeks back and she was very supportive of electronic cigarettes vs tobacco.nThis from a women in her late 50s. And for the record even though I'm an asthmatic my lungs' peak flow rate has improved drastically since quitting cancer sticks, it's better than most non smokers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Ohhh I have seen them in the one bottle store by me. Seriously primary school ?



Yup ! 

Told her that those R80 disposables are not safe and I haven't seen a nic free one. They very cheap and have cheap liquids in them. I wouldn't personally use them so I wound never recommend anyone to use them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

Sprint said:


> lol sounds like my mom, she hates vaping but smokes 20 a day. Fear of new things imo.
> 
> I went to my company's on site doctor 2 weeks back and she was very supportive of electronic cigarettes vs tobacco.nThis from a women in her late 50s. And for the record even though I'm an asthmatic my lungs' peak flow rate has improved drastically since quitting cancer sticks, it's better than most non smokers.



I can walk up 7 flights of stairs each morning and not feel like I'm going to die when I get to my office ! That's proof enough for me that it's working


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/15)

If it was just plain old ignorance it would be fine, easily sorted with info/research/knowledge etc, but alas its largely dogmatic opinionated ignorance, much harder to resolve.

Here's an example of what Im talking about, this comment from a SA citizen in one of those media posts Alex posted. 
http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/The-vapers-have-spoken-20141017


> *While another doesn't even want you to smoke your e-cig outside*
> 
> "I get frustrated when people smoke these in non smoking areas, there are still fumes that i dont want to inhale, please be considerate and go to a smoking area. With all due respect, your habit / addiction is not my problem, I dont pick my nose or fart in your space, please dont vape in mine."



Can you blinking believe it? vape=nosepick=fart and all this time Ive been lifting one bum cheek ever so slightly, trying to fart quietly.
Stuff that mate, no more of that silencer nonsense, I might evens poke a hole in moi undies for some "_cloud blowing_" challenges (cotton undies will be too much wick, the way I see it).
Even now Im pondering what kind of "_fumes_" nosepicking might release.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Casper (9/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> E-cig conference in PTA ???
> 
> Are you guys thinking what I'm thinking ..... Time for a cloud chasing Vape meet !!!


Fully agreed!!!! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/12/15)

The "story" smokers give me at work when I try to convert them is, "Your vape is the same as my cigarette"... Really?

Then when I try to educate them it's like speaking to a rock. People jst believe all the propaganda on the internet. I can personally tell you that vaping gets you off cigs and makes you feel 100 times better because I used to smoke 5 cigs a day and as soon as I got my vape I smoked 0.

I'm sure if the FDA approves our product people will stop having this false stigma about vaping

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> The issue of vaping potentially being a *gateway* to smoking is one of the approaches the anti-vaping groups use to fight against vaping.
> 
> ...


Yeah I always mention the 95% safer fact, my trump card. It doesn't help with the not so bright smokers. I even speak about the good Dr.Faustino's fight to tell the truth and expose the lies...the frustration is that 'they' choose to read about or listen to only the 'negative' stories.
Thanks for the links, I plan to put together a business card sized reference card that I will just hand out to the ignorant, it's easier that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (10/12/15)

I have recently been admitted to hospital due to high stress and chest pains.
Been for ECG, chest xrays, lotsa blood tests and the treadmill test.
I passed all these tests with flying colours, lungs and kidneys was clear.
After all this i told 2 doctors, the cardiologist and the other 1 that i have been vaping for the past 6 months after stinkies for over 30yrs.
They could not believe this and had nothing bad to say about vaping.
This for me was a big plus for my new hobby...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah I always mention the 95% safer fact, my trump card. It doesn't help with the not so bright smokers. I even speak about the good Dr.Faustino's fight to tell the truth and expose the lies...the frustration is that 'they' choose to read about or listen to only the 'negative' stories.
> Thanks for the links, I plan to put together a business card sized reference card that I will just hand out to the ignorant, it's easier that way.


Great stuff. Please publish it in a new thread here to so we can also use it please.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/12/15)

I being very young compared to most vapers and being almost of the age group defined in these absurd remarks can honestly say it's a load of BS. I smoked hookah and stinkies from the age of 15! At the age of 18 I started vaping and well all I can say is I want to get sick when smelling stinkies or hookah never mind smoking them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Please publish it in a new thread here to so we can also use it please.


Perhaps guys on here can assist with putting together a bullet point list of facts and the lies...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (10/12/15)

Can't we as a community approach these media outlets for right of reply?

Like @Pixstar said, we need to have the information, studies and facts ready.
If these articles pop up we request right of reply and hit them with some truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

